# Visa run dubai to oman 14/10/11



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello,

I need to do a visa run this coming friday is anyone going who I can chip in with to get a car (i can't drive) or what is the cheapest way to get there or do this?

Someone said I can do this in dubai airport? Is this more expensive?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can't renew a visa at the airport without leaving the country. You can buy a renewal at DRND but I think the cost is something between Dhs 400-600. If you can't drive and can't get a lift, why not hop on a plane to Muscat for the day? Oman Air starts at Dhs 350 return.

-


----------



## doctor death (Oct 9, 2011)

ehh i love long drives.. and sometimes look for a partner to waste his or her time with me...
i can drive you out there and you can pay for my lunch.. how does it sound like..??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not sure I'd get in a car with someone called _Doctor Death_!!


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

jrfoxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to do a visa run this coming friday is anyone going who I can chip in with to get a car (i can't drive) or what is the cheapest way to get there or do this?
> 
> Someone said I can do this in dubai airport? Is this more expensive?


Hey,
I also need to do a visa run by Sunday 16th, I have read on this forum somewhere that there is a bus that leaves Dubai and will take you to Oman and back for the visa run. If I find out the cost & where it picks you up I will PM you


----------



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> You can't renew a visa at the airport without leaving the country. You can buy a renewal at DRND but I think the cost is something between Dhs 400-600. If you can't drive and can't get a lift, why not hop on a plane to Muscat for the day? Oman Air starts at Dhs 350 return.
> 
> -


Thanks for this v.useful I'll look into both options the flight will prob equate to going into the DRND but let's seee..I don't know why some people are just completely moronic when it comes to getting advice on forums like whoever this Dr Death is..Kindly crawl back into you cave...


----------



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

catb said:


> Hey,
> I also need to do a visa run by Sunday 16th, I have read on this forum somewhere that there is a bus that leaves Dubai and will take you to Oman and back for the visa run. If I find out the cost & where it picks you up I will PM you




thanks Cat much appreciated..J


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I might have to do a visa run friday. I have a car. I'll send some PMs once I confirm, you guys can pay for a tank of gas or something.


----------



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I might have to do a visa run friday. I have a car. I'll send some PMs once I confirm, you guys can pay for a tank of gas or something.


great thanks for this! sounds good


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Doctor*



Elphaba said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not sure I'd get in a car with someone called _Doctor Death_!!


Hmmm gets your curiosity up doesn't it? Could be the lunch would be at the "Road Kill Cafe." 
Keep us posted on the ride------and lunch.:banplease: Hehehe.


Gene


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

I also need to go.
Next Sunday or Monday would suit me best.
Op, you are welcome to share a private driver with me.
The cost would be 150 each.
Let me know.


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Im sorted for lift going Wednesday evening! But thanks guys


----------



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

cat can i lift share wed eve? j


----------



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I might have to do a visa run friday. I have a car. I'll send some PMs once I confirm, you guys can pay for a tank of gas or something.


any news re friday? thanks j


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to have to go. My PRO sucks...lol. Friday morning...but not too early!

So, I will take up to 3 others. Whoever goes can just split the gas. I have a small rental now...but it will do the job! PM me for those than need a lift.


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

*visa run / re enter dubai*



Elphaba said:


> You can't renew a visa at the airport without leaving the country. You can buy a renewal at DRND but I think the cost is something between Dhs 400-600. If you can't drive and can't get a lift, why not hop on a plane to Muscat for the day? Oman Air starts at Dhs 350 return.
> 
> -



hello; i have few questions about visa run/ re entry to dubai for residence visa.

i came here on tourist visa 18th of sep 2011, my husband has got his residency but his labour card is not received yet. he will be applying for my residency as soon as he gets his labour card.. now the problem is my visa is expiring on 18th of oct .. and i dont know how can i get another entry permit for residency purpose.. please help me
1- what are the options for me to get entry permit for residency?
2- i can go to oman but what will be the procedure? 
3- as i am already here in dubai , what can i do to get residency ?
4- what is visa run and who can do it ?

plz plz help me


----------



## kevinbryan (Oct 12, 2011)

cab!


----------



## jrfoxx (Oct 9, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I'm going to have to go. My PRO sucks...lol. Friday morning...but not too early!
> 
> So, I will take up to 3 others. Whoever goes can just split the gas. I have a small rental now...but it will do the job! PM me for those than need a lift.


inaaya i have no idea i suggest talking to immigration in dubai...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I am curious to all of you who do this monthly? Do people every get this rejected? It would suck fearing you may need to leave the country every month...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not sure I'd get in a car with someone called _Doctor Death_!!


R LMAO literally


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been doing this for 5 months now...well, sometimes I have left the country for Europe or elsewhere and it was no big deal.

I have been setting up a local company and my sponsors are from Oman. First the company set up...renting office space...registering company...trade license...then the Labour of Ministry stuff for the sponsor. So getting the pieces organized for him to sign...fingerprints for labour card...etc...has been slow as well as he has to coordinate on travel days into Dubai. Not to mention you never get a straight answer for what is exactly the next step.

We are almost there though! This better be my last visa run (only 2nd one because of need)...or some heads are gonna roll.



INFAMOUS said:


> I am curious to all of you who do this monthly? Do people every get this rejected? It would suck fearing you may need to leave the country every month...


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you know any travel agent who can take us for visa run, plz gve me contct no, i need to do it on this friday or sat.


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

Can i do a visa run by plane, like i go to muscat from dubai and come back from the same plane ?will it be ok? I am from pakistan,, do i need a visa for oman or can i just buy ticket and go there.. 
Thnx


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Car am a British expat I will be doing a visa run to Oman anytime from now up to the 28 the October. I am free to take the ride any day except Fridays if anyone needs a ride - can share fuel costs


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

alan_jza said:


> i have a car am a british expat i will be doing a visa run to oman anytime from now up to the 28 the october. I am free to take the ride any day except fridays if anyone needs a ride - can share fuel costs


hello;
i need to do a visa run and i would appreciate if you can take us with you for that.. Please et me know the total expense ,feul cost or whatever..

My visa is expiring on sunday so i have to go there on friday or sat.. 
Plz send me your fone no .. I wil call you. 
Thnx in advance


----------



## anna 260 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hi ! i need to go to Oman as well*

maybe we can together and share all the expenses, we can hire car - i can drive .
please let me know as soon as possible.
Kind regards
Anna


----------



## anna 260 (Oct 13, 2011)

Alan_Jza said:


> I have a Car am a British expat I will be doing a visa run to Oman anytime from now up to the 28 the October. I am free to take the ride any day except Fridays if anyone needs a ride - can share fuel costs


Can we go on Saturday 15 October. please give me a call 0506782103. I am happy to share cost


----------



## anna 260 (Oct 13, 2011)

inaaya said:


> hello;
> i need to do a visa run and i would appreciate if you can take us with you for that.. Please et me know the total expense ,feul cost or whatever..
> 
> My visa is expiring on sunday so i have to go there on friday or sat..
> ...


please give me call on number 0506782103,


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

anna 260 said:


> please give me call on number 0506782103,


sorry anna im gonna do it by plane, i found cheap fare on kayak.com its $99 roundtrip.. you can also check on fydubai.com its ike AED180 oneside..
thnx


----------



## anna 260 (Oct 13, 2011)

jrfoxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to do a visa run this coming friday is anyone going who I can chip in with to get a car (i can't drive) or what is the cheapest way to get there or do this?
> 
> Someone said I can do this in dubai airport? Is this more expensive?


If u want go to Oman i can go with you on Friday 14 October, i can drive.


----------



## hsa9 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

If anyone who has a car and is planning a visa in the next couple of days let me know if you have space.

Thanks


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone going tomorrow? My son desperately needs a lift. Thanks, and obviously contributions will be met.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys, a somewhat unrelated question, but some of you may know as you have done trips to Oman; if i take a rental car to Oman, am I supposed to take any form of "authorization" from the car rental company? My rental company said no, but a friend said his rental company provided him a letter, so would someone here know ?!
Thanks!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

No, there are no checks or anything. Just go...

You just go into the no man's land between borders really.


----------



## Freetraveller (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all, I need to do an urgent visa run to Oman by the end of this month. Is anyone else going that would like to share a private driver or do you know of a reasonably priced driver?


----------



## maorimestro (Nov 14, 2011)

*visa run to oman from Abu Dhabi*

Hi guys, just wondering if its possible for me to do a visa run from Abu Dhabi to Oman. I'm on a visit visa which i think i can extend for a further 30 days ( I arrived on the 27th of October). So I think i can legally stay here until circa 25th of December before I would have to do a visa run. Any known issues? I'm a female from South Korea staying with my fiance who is working here. Thanks for any help


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes as a South Korean you can extend your visa once for 30 days without having to leave the country. When that visa expires you can drive (or fly) to Oman and return to UAE to get a new 30 day visa. Do not mention to immigration that you are staying with your fiance though.


----------

